# dialer im videorecorder ?



## Anonymous (21 September 2002)

eure tips sind ganz toll. habe mir grad wieder 4 stunden lang über so einen dialer pornoseiten angeschaut. aber brauche ich ja nicht zahlen, weil ich ja gar nicht wußte das ich mich da einwähle. und außerdem ist das ja unser famielen-pc. da liegt es doch klar auf der hand, dass ich diese seiten gar nicht sehen wollte.das mit den 1,86 € in der minute habe ich total übersehen. voll fies die betreiber. richtige abzocker !
gleich surfe ich aber noch zu amazon und kauf mir ein buch. das lese ich dann und schicke es zurück, weil in der beschreibung stand, daß dieses buch voll spannend sei. finde ich aber total öde. neben der bestellung stand auch gar kein impressum und deshalb mahne ich die jetzt ab. wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man für waren aus dem internet noch zahlen soll.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 September 2002)

phil? phil von der porno-hacker-crew???


ach so:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=594&start=2


----------



## Heiko (21 September 2002)

phil schrieb:
			
		

> eure tips sind ganz toll. habe mir grad wieder 4 stunden lang über so einen dialer pornoseiten angeschaut. aber brauche ich ja nicht zahlen, weil ich ja gar nicht wußte das ich mich da einwähle. und außerdem ist das ja unser famielen-pc. da liegt es doch klar auf der hand, dass ich diese seiten gar nicht sehen wollte.das mit den 1,86 € in der minute habe ich total übersehen. voll fies die betreiber. richtige abzocker !
> gleich surfe ich aber noch zu amazon und kauf mir ein buch. das lese ich dann und schicke es zurück, weil in der beschreibung stand, daß dieses buch voll spannend sei. finde ich aber total öde. neben der bestellung stand auch gar kein impressum und deshalb mahne ich die jetzt ab. wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man für waren aus dem internet noch zahlen soll.


Ich habe grade ein Popup-gewitter auf meinem Rechner gehabt. Sogar beim schließen der Fenster gings weiter. Ich wußte garnicht was los war. Zwischendrin habe ich das Chat-Plugin installiert. Kostet ja nix. Außerdem sagt mein Sohn immer, dass chaten super wäre. Chaten konnte ich nicht. Komisch.
Naja, das Internet ist schon toll. Ein netter Mensch hat mir eine kostenlose Testversion eines Softwarearchivs geschickt. Da kann ich mich 50 Minuten lang kostenlos umschauen. Ich wollte von dem zwar keine Mails erhalten, aber er meints sicher nur gut. Ein- oder zweimal die selbe Mail hätte aber vermutlich auch gereicht. Ich hab mir dort mal kostenlos ein paar Programme heruntergeladen. Das Programm muß echt klasse sein. Sonst hätte es sich kaum seit 1997 unverändert gehalten. Super!
Wie? Rechnung? Vierstelliger Eurobetrag?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 September 2002)

phil, phil, phil....
wenn ich pornoseiten betreiben würde und nur noch kunden hätte, die sich bei mir sattgucken und hinterher nichts bezahlen, dann würde ich genau wie du handeln. da bescheißen mich diese schweinebacken nach strich und faden und ich kann so gar nichts dagegen machen! ich bin der einzige, der sich nicht wehren kann. was soll ich auch machen??? denke ich über ein alternatives zahlungsmittel nach, bespringen diese w****er ja sofort wie die karnickel den nächsten dialer. was bleibt mir? ich kann mich nur noch im forum bei diesen pharisäern ausheulen...

du hast mein allerallertiefstes mitleid. veröffentliche deine bankverbindung hier und wir spenden für dich...


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2002)

*pornoseiten kostenlos*

Ich finde das voll geil ! Jetzt kann ich immer Pornos gucken und brauch nicht zu zahlen.  
Meinem Paps erzähle ich immer, die Dialer hätten sich von selber installiert. Der ist Anwalt und verklagt die Betreiber. Voll cool.
Früher war das immer voll teuer, aber seit es so ein paar Foren gibt sind die Richter halt aufgeklärt. Weiter so !     
Besser würde es mir aber gefallen, wenn ich Pornos gucken kann und anschließend dafür entschädigt werden würde.
Könnt Ihr nicht auch mal was in diese Richtung bewegen ?

Liebe Grüße Cookie


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2002)

Cookie! Bub? Mädel? Papagei? Wellensittich?



			
				Cookie schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist Anwalt und verklagt die Betreiber.


Weswegen eigentlich, wenn du doch ohnehin nichts bezahlst? Ich glaube, dein Pops ist gar kein Anwalt... Hast dich mal gefragt, warum dein Pops morgens im Blaumann aus der Mietskaserne spaziert???



			
				Cookie schrieb:
			
		

> Früher war das immer voll teuer,


Nein, war es früher auch nicht. Du warst eben nur richtig blöd! Wenn Du wissen willst, wo es die richtig scharfen Teile im Internet ganz umsonst gibt, dann ruf´ meinen Kumpel an: 0190050097




			
				Cookie schrieb:
			
		

> Besser würde es mir aber gefallen, wenn ich Pornos gucken kann und anschließend dafür entschädigt werden würde.
> Könnt Ihr nicht auch mal was in diese Richtung bewegen ?



Klar helfe ich dir! Wie alt bist du denn? Dann reißen wir denen zusammen den Arsch auf. Ruf´ mich einfach mal an und ich erkläre dir, wie das geht: 0190050171


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2002)

*Dankeschön*

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei den Betreiber dieser und ähnlicher Sites.
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und wollte dieses Jahr nach Übersee, um dort zu studieren. Das Studium wollte mir meine Mutter finanzieren.
Nur leider gab es da nun eine Wende.
Meine Mutter arbeitete bis vor 2 Wochen bei einer Firma, die Sexchats und ähnliches anbieten. Sie hatte da recht gut verdient. Doch leider wurde sie und etwa 20 andere Mitarbeiter nun entlassen. Warum ? Die Firma hat seit 2 Monaten erhebliche Anwaltskosten, weil jeder Surfer meint (bestärkt durch solche Foren wie diese) er brauche seine Telefongebühren für den stundenlangen Chat nicht mehr zu zahlen. Die Firma hat kein Geld mehr, meine Mutter keinen Job und das Studium kann ich mir erst einmal knicken. Macht ja nichts, denn es gibt ja noch das Arbeitsamt. Die freuen sich sicher auf mich und geben mir gleich einen Job, damit ich mein Studium finanzieren kann.

Dankeschön


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2002)

1. Ich habe mir mein Studium auch selber finanziert.

2. Wer seine "Kunden" nicht bescheißt braucht auch die Einsprüche nicht fürchten.

3. Wer fragt denn die Familie, die drei Monateinkommen für Dialerkosten aufbringen muß, nur weil der minderjährige Sohn mit "kostenlosen" Downloads über den Tisch gezogen wurde oder die 10jährige Tochter in einem Pferdechat dazu überredet wurde ein "Plugin" herunterzuladen um Pferdebilder anschauen zu können?


----------



## Devilfrank (22 September 2002)

Was das hier in diesem Thread zu suchen hat, ist mir schleierhaft.

@Martin Heise
Ausserdem weiss doch Mutti jetzt, wie das funktioniert mit den Sexbuden. Die gibts doch an jeder Ecke, da wird sie schon einen neuen Job finden und Du kannst weiter auf der faulen Haut liegen bleiben, bis die Kohle fürs Studium zusammen ist.

Hmpf
 :evil:


----------



## Heiko (22 September 2002)

Ich hab den Mist mal abgetrennt...


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2002)

Danke Heiko,

das war bitter nötig! 

Es ist schon ärgerlich, wie wichtige Infothreads mit so blödsinnigen Postings verschandelt werden.   :evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 September 2002)

@heiko: ich hab´ den mist schon gesucht...    



			
				Martin Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und wollte dieses Jahr nach Übersee, um dort zu studieren. Das Studium wollte mir meine Mutter finanzieren.


ich finde das ganz schön heftig, wenn der bub seine mutter auf den strich schickt, damit er in übersee studieren kann. sogesehen ist er ja auch ein opfer von computerbetrug und dann darf er hier gerne seine probleme abladen. wir kümmern uns ja auch kompetent drum... und wenn richter das geld für den dritten ferrari fehlt, dann ist er hier natürlich auch richtig...


 :cry:


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Ich zweifle noch ob es Zeit für eine Trollgrafik wäre...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 September 2002)

@heiko: ich hatte schon dezent drauf hingewiesen, aber du musstest ja...
vielleicht wäre es auch zeit für eine neue rubrik: unbedachte kollateralschäden durch dialer. vielleicht versehen mit einem portal, das man nur durch einen 0190-dialer betreten kann oder eben durch eine einmalige zahlung von 3 € wie im ferrero-kinderland. das habe ich gestern mit entsetzen entdeckt, nachdem ich mich über ein leeres ü-ei beschweren wollte. muss wohl auch mit der pisa-studie zusammenhängen: unsere kinder können nicht mal bis drei zählen? dann wissen die auch nicht mehr, dass sie nach rätsel und schokolade spielen wollten...


oder so oder wie?


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Ferrero-Kinderland?
EUR 3,- ?

-vv


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2002)

na ja: Dialer=Überraschungsei   

(Man weiß nie was drin ist)  :spitz:


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Die Sache mit Ferrero hab ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2002)

Offengestanden ich auch nicht , ein Groschen ( uups, wie heißt denn das Ding jetzt im Euroland? ) 
 ist ja auch kein Düsenjäger, aber wie wärs denn mit Ferrero  :bussi:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 September 2002)

ich hab´ nichts geraucht!!!

http://www.kinder-inselland.de

anschauen, versuchen sich zu registrieren und mal ganz tief auf sich wirken lassen. mein erster gedanke: nach ibs ist das der neueste richter-coup...

und das ü-ei: das war leer!!! man stelle sich das enttäuschte kindergesicht vor: ganze steigen von ü-eiern durchgeschüttelt, unter gemecker der kassiererin das mit dem geheimnisvollsten geräusch ausgesucht und drin ist rein gar nichts! nur so´n gelbes dingsbums mit dem eigentlich die überraschung vor der schokolade beschützt werden sollte. was das jetzt alles mit dem dialer in meinem videorecorder zu tun hat, weiß ich ja auch nicht. es sollte nur rechtfertigen, was ich alter sack im kinder-inselland verloren habe...


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

> Liebe Eltern,
> 
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie Ihrem Kind die Möglichkeit bieten möchten, an der Online-Gemeinschaft im kinder-Inselland teilzunehmen. Wir möchten Sie einladen, die Möglichkeiten des kinder-Insellands gemeinsam mit Ihrem Kind zu entdecken und zu erforschen. Da wir zum Schutz Ihres Kindes sehr großen Wert auf die Sicherheit im Kinder-Inselland gelegt haben, ist eine kostenpflichtige Registrierung für das Kinder-Inselland erforderlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (23 September 2002)

Da das Ding sich nur mit dem Explorer + AX überhaupt zum Leben erwecken läßt, ist das eigentlich sowieso schon tote Hose! 

3 Euro für hohle Versprechungen sind noch mehr Banane! 

Der "Anbieter" laut Impressum   glaubt wohl, daß das WWW hauptsächlich  von Idioten besucht wird :evil:

PS: ich hab den Namen extra weggelassen , man weiß ja heute überhaupt nicht 
mehr was man sagen darf, ohne sich Abmahnungen einzuhandeln  :bigcry:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 September 2002)

@technofreak: ja, das geht nur so richtig schön mit ie und ax...

@Heiko: ich habe mich sogar noch etwas weiter gewagt! für die 3 €, die man über eine 0190-nummer abstottern kann, bekommt man eine cd-rom zugesandt...

aber das schema an sich hat mich bereits geschockt. eigentlich war ich auf der suche nach einer beschwerde-adresse wegen des leeren ü-eies und dachte mir: nanu? so schön bunt alles hier, da klicke ich doch mal... und so bin ich über das kinder-inselland gestolpert: riesen-pop-up! hilfe, meine taskleiste ist weg!!! und ansonsten das gleiche schema wie bei anderen einschlägigen sites mit appetizer und sightseeing-tour. nur dass es dort eben keine hippos sind...

so zieht man sich die kundschaft von klein auf ran...

den anbieter habe ich natürlich auch sofort per whois gesucht und bin auf die seltsame geschäftsbezeichnung OHGmbH gestoßen - die ist inzwischen unzulässig, gibt´s ein Gerichtsurteil zu...



p.s.: hätte ich den link entlinken müssen?


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> p.s.: hätte ich den link entlinken müssen?


Nur, wenn Du ihn für gefährlich hältst.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> den anbieter habe ich natürlich auch sofort per whois gesucht und bin auf die seltsame geschäftsbezeichnung OHGmbH gestoßen - die ist inzwischen unzulässig, gibt´s ein Gerichtsurteil zu...


Warum unzulässig?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 September 2002)

GmbH und OHG sind unvereinbare gegensätze:

die OHG an sich ist im hgb geregelt. wichtig im gegensatz zur GmbH: sie ist eine Personengesellschaft mit mindestens zwei gesellschaftern und die haften uneingeschränkt mit ihrem privatvermögen. deswegen genießt die OHG im kaufmännischen verkehr sehr hohes ansehen - geht was schief, hängt der chef mit drin...
die GmbH ist dagegen eine kapitalgesellschaft. das heißt, sie selbst ist bereits juristische person und haftet lediglich mit der grundeinlage der gesellschafter (die liegt bei wenigstens 25000 €).

da stehen sich die wesentlichen eigenschaften entgegen und deswegen kann es keine mischform aus GmbH und OHG geben. allerdings führen erasco und ferrero beides in ihren firmenbezeichnungen. und vor gar nicht allzu langer zeit bin ich über ein urteil dazu gestolpert, nachdem das auch gar nicht mehr sein dürfte, schließlich muss ich als verbraucher ja wissen, mit wem ich es zu tun habe...


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2002)

Klingt nach Abmahnung


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 September 2002)

hmmm.
ab und zu mache ich auch suppen!!!


----------

